# Dog (tool machine)



## LuzBlanca

Hi everybody. I was looking for the meaning but it has been found it so that I have decided to ask for here. I'm translating a Operator's manual of a tool machine and in the maintenance requirements appears this word:

"Check the fasteners securing limit switches and the dogs to be certain they are tight"


Could anybody help me with this translation? Thank you very much.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's probably some kind of "pieza de sujeción," although without a description it's impossible to be specific.


----------



## LuzBlanca

That's my problem, k-in-sc. There is no more context. It's a list of maintenance requirements. But thank you. I continue looking for a name of the machine piece.


----------



## rodelu2

Son las piezas cuya posición se ajusta para que hagan actuar el interruptor de final de carrera. "Actuadores de los final de carrera"? A veces el castellano es de recursos limitados.


----------



## k-in-sc

Lathe carriers? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LatheDrivePlate-carriers.jpg
Feed dogs?
How do you know what kind of dogs they are? Just wondering ...


----------



## rodelu2

That's a "perro de arrastre", different animal. Dogs in this post are just an adjustable stop. "Trip dog" is the word I was looking for: http://www.euchner-usa.com/Trip.asp


----------



## k-in-sc

Some kind of "tope"?


----------



## Go Blue

A few weeks ago I also asked about "dogs" used in a factory to move something from one place to another and rec'd some good replies. DOGS: Chain (Drive 678, 60", w 5 DOGS)


----------



## k-in-sc

Unfortunately, there are a lot of different kinds of "dogs." But thanks for linking to your thread!


----------



## LuzBlanca

Thank you very much to everybody, now I have an idea about what it is.


----------

